# Eared Grebe



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I walked around the pond today and found this dude. I admit, I had to call Caleb to find out what it was. So here we have it. The "Eared Grebe". Cool eyes. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that looks like something that came out of the Exxon oil slick.............. :shock:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Wow, that looks like something that came out of the Exxon oil slick.............. :shock:


Close. It was at the Bountiful Pond.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool bird kinda looks like it arose from the depths of hell with the red eyes...


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> Cool bird kinda looks like it arose from the depths of hell with the red eyes...


close, it was at the bountiful pond.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

While I was out fishing today, I had one swimming and diving around me for 2 hours. Pretty cool bird indeed.

[attachment=0:cegs12ml]Bird 21.jpg[/attachment:cegs12ml]

[attachment=1:cegs12ml]Bird 12.jpg[/attachment:cegs12ml]


----------

